# Middle name for "Elizabeth"



## mercedes2010

Any suggestions?

My preference is classy, old-fashioned. I've tried out several possibilities but nothing sings to me. Any ideas, ladies??

I should add I don't know yet what I'm having but we know if it's a girl we want her to be Elizabeth. So, boy name suggetions are welcome too!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Elizabeth Vivienne / Vivienne Elizabeth
Elizabeth Victoria
Elizabeth Angela
Elizabeth Aubrey
Elizabeth Joan
Elizabeth Patricia
Elizabeth Noelle
Elizabeth Rosemary
Elizabeth Daphney
Elizabeth Isla
Elizabeth Jean


----------



## turquoise

Elizabeth Mae
Elizabeth Alice
Elizabeth Anne
Elizabeth Jane


----------



## 10.11.12

Elizabeth Matilda 
Elizabeth Adelaide 
Elizabeth Anne 
Elizabeth Claire
Elizabeth Grace
Elizabeth Holland 
Elizabeth Faith


----------



## 10.11.12

Boys: 

Jude 
Maxwell/Maximilian (Max)
Samuel (Sam)
Sebastian (Seb) 
Owen 
Oscar
Henry 
Ezra 
Emmett


----------



## epw329

In my family we have...

Elizabeth Ellen
Elizabeth Paige
Elizabeth Anne


----------



## Arlee

Elizabeth Rose


----------



## samantha28

Elizabeth Jane
Elizabeth Ann
Elizabeth Louise


----------



## MrsPoodle

Elizabeth Mary (Anne)


----------



## v2007

Kate.
Victoria.
Ella.

V xxx


----------



## Feb4th2011

Elizabeth Faye
Elizabeth Meag
Elizabeth Mae


----------



## babynewbie

My mums name is Elizabeth Anne :)


----------



## Rhio92

Elizabeth Grace x


----------



## mercedes2010

Wow! I had forgotten I posted this! Thanks ladies for all the suggestions. I especially like Elizabeth Jane and Elizabeth Grace...lovely ideas here. I'll be sure to show DH!!


----------



## lovelylisa84

As someone else suggested Elizabeth Rose sounds lovely.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Elizabeth Jane

Elizabeth May

Elizabeth Rose

Elizabeth Grace


----------



## aegle

I would go with Elizabeth Marie
Sounds quite classic, i think


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Elizabeth sky xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

My friend's little girl is called Elizabeth Katherine. I prefer it spelt with a C but I think it's lovely.

For classic boys names I love Henry, Samuel and Edward. xx


----------



## SugarBeth

We're using Elizabeth Rose.


----------



## Margie

Elizabeth Grace

Elizabeth Hope


----------



## HarryJB95

hey, i too love old fashioned names, infact me and my OH are gonna call our first daughter Elizabeth Rose :') youve chosen a good name  haha. 

thinking of some middle names can be hard, i personally just think of any name and see if they well together :') haha how about;

elizabeth ann
elizabeth amelia
elizabeth jane
elizabeth grace
elizabeth casey
elizabeth layla 

:) if you need any more just message me :)


----------



## l.e.d.

Elizabeth Catherine


----------



## kbf48

elizabeth rose is the best i think! x


----------

